# Bottom bracket for suburban



## Dr boo boo (May 28, 2007)

I finally decided to build up a suburban but I have a few questions. I am using some old parts and some new. I decided to use some old raceface cranks for awile but I need a new bottom bracket. The cranks use a square taper, any recommendations? I know the frame is 68 shell with 113 spindle length.I also will be using a 2005 Fox 130 vanilla. I know I can shorten the travel to 100mm does any one see a problem riding it at 100mm? Finally, sometimes I plan to use the bike to commute and I want to put on a quick release seat clamp but I don't know what size to use. It came with a bolt on and I emailed NS Bikes but no response so far. Any help would really be appreciated.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I would highly recommend upgrading to *AT LEAST* and ISIS drive crank set, square taper is absolute junk IMO, especially for the type of riding that frame is geared towards. i am running Shimano Saint cranks, which uses shimanos external bearing BB on my Suburban and i love them, you used to be able to find them for 150-175 bucks new when everyone was blowing out the saint stuff, but now you could prob find them for 150 bucks used somewhere. For isis cranks try and find some older truvativ husselfelts used somewhere, they will be cheap and reliable, but be careful of the pedal insert unthreading.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Well... measure the inside diameter of the seatclamp... or the outside diameter of the seattube.

Most square taper BBs blow. Just grab whatever and use it for the time being. ISIS may have a stronger spindle but the bearings go to crap quick. Comparing a good square taper to a good ISIS, the square taper's bearings would last longer.

No issues riding the Fox at 100mm.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

If you're absolutely 100% sure you want to keep your square-taper crankset for the long haul, I'd look into getting a Phil Wood bottom bracket... Very spendy $$, but it's the absolute best you can buy.

Assuming you're getting a pre-2008 NS (without the integrated seat clamp), I believe the collar size you want is 28.6mm. Somebody who actually owns one can double check for ya, but I'm pretty sure that's it...

Let us know how it turns out... NS makes dope bikes.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Hadley used to make a BB with a Ti spindle. That thing is BOMBPROOF. Also look for the older Shimano BB with sealed cartridge bearings.


----------



## miguel ep (Dec 16, 2007)

Dr boo boo said:


> I finally decided to build up a suburban but I have a few questions. I am using some old parts and some new. I decided to use some old raceface cranks for awile but I need a new bottom bracket. The cranks use a square taper, any recommendations? I know the frame is 68 shell with 113 spindle length.I also will be using a 2005 Fox 130 vanilla. I know I can shorten the travel to 100mm does any one see a problem riding it at 100mm? Finally, sometimes I plan to use the bike to commute and I want to put on a quick release seat clamp but I don't know what size to use. It came with a bolt on and I emailed NS Bikes but no response so far. Any help would really be appreciated.


suburban - commute - :eekster:

:nono:


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

miguel ep said:


> suburban - commute - :eekster:
> 
> :nono:


i sometimes commute 10 miles to work on my Suburban in the summer, it may not be as efficient as a road bike, but with kenda kiniptions pumped up to 80 psi, it turns out to be a fun as hell ride to work just because you can mess around.


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

why don't you go with bmx cranks and bb? stronger spindle and cranks


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

teoz said:


> why don't you go with bmx cranks and bb? stronger spindle and cranks


i'd seconds that.if your running gears be sure to get the smaller width sprocket (3/8ths i think) and not a 1/2" i think. if your gonna run singlespeed try and go with BMX cranks. i like mine better than my old hussfelts. if your sticking with square taper BB go with the shimano sealed cartridge BB. cheap as hell and lasted ages. problem is the the cranks may end up rounding off


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

the_godfather said:


> i'd seconds that.if your running gears be sure to get the smaller width sprocket (3/8ths i think) and not a 1/2" i think. if your gonna run singlespeed try and go with BMX cranks. i like mine better than my old hussfelts. if your sticking with square taper BB go with the shimano sealed cartridge BB. cheap as hell and lasted ages. problem is the the cranks may end up rounding off


That wouldn't be an issue if people learned to maitnence their equipment 

Put some anti-sieze on the bolts, and keep them cranked nice and tight. Check them every other ride or-so and have fun


----------



## Dr boo boo (May 28, 2007)

I will definitely be running single speed, and I had considered using bmx cranks. The reason for using the square taper is that I have an old pair of race face cranks that I could use. I looked into the deity vendetta, profile, oddessy wombolts, and demolition medial. Any thoughts on any of those cranks (pros and cons). Would you run bmx cranks instead of saints?


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Dr boo boo said:


> Would you run bmx cranks instead of saints?


Hard to say.

Personally Saints, just because I'm partial to Shimano products. Hard to beat the looks, versatility, and durability of BMX cranks though......

Flip a coin?


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

my only opinion on bmx cranks is stay away from the 22mm spindle ones as the little bearing blow out easy. i personally have profiles on my suburban. also seeing as you said mainly commute why not slam the fork to 80 that way you get a nice steep headtube angle which is fun to play with on the streets. Im going to go measure my seat tube for you


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

i measured it as a 30


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

so if you are going ss i think you should definitely go with some BMX cranks, don't know which cuz i don't have much expirience with them but theres other members to help you there. Considering your going ss you'll be running small chainring and Saints would definitely look stupid than. so, bmx cranks all the way


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

teoz said:


> so if you are going ss i think you should definitely go with some BMX cranks, don't know which cuz i don't have much expirience with them but theres other members to help you there. Considering your going ss you'll be running small chainring and Saints would definitely look stupid than. so, bmx cranks all the way


im running currently a 36T ring just because i had it around, but 32 is a really common size andi t hardly looks stupid as a single ring set up on saints.


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

I ment it would look stupid with micro drive 22T or simmilar


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

btw urbanfreerider, your bike looks awsome


----------

